# My wife thinks I am cheating! (TRUE STORY)



## theproj (Feb 22, 2012)

What I am about to tell you is 100% TRUE I am NOT lying. This transpired last night.

So my wife last night let me know she thinks I found someone else and I am cheating on her. When I asked her why she said because I do not let go of my phone for the last week or so. And when I am on it she sees me smiling from time to time, saying things SCHWEEEEET, come on come on, and _oh yeah BABY. _Also when I am at work I can take a long time to respond to a text and on lunch I only call for like 15 minutes max even though I have an hour lunch. I stay up late in the garage with my phone and the laptop after everyone has gone to bed.

Again my wife thought I was seeing someone else and it is the truth if it wasn't that I flashed the phone again I would screenshot the text message I apparently missed yesterday stating it from my wife.

I showed her on my BIONIC the 8+ roms in my rom folder, the 3 versions of GAPPS zips, the 3 different 1% mods, the one camera fix zip, and the countless mybackup pro and titanium backups I have made. I also showed her on my laptop google chrome open with 7 different tabs open for each ICS rom on rootzwiki.

She was floored and realized its just me being my geek self because it has been a while since I have been in a geek mode like this.

I flash 2-4 times a day I have a serious problem. (mainly because I cannot get a rom to have both 4g\wifi stay on solid its either one or the other)

THANK YOU DEVS for renewing my love of flashing to almost the point of ending my marriage.

THANK YOU GUYS!


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

i don't know if i should be happy or sad for you.


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

Win? I can't tell.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

This is great

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## theproj (Feb 22, 2012)

I though it was funny personally because it is true I have been flashing like a addict but it is that time of month so some things I didn't mention were a tad exaggerated. She know my geek kicks i get through out the year, many times, and it just didn't click for her this time.


----------



## JeepersMister (Jan 27, 2012)

Funny, just funny.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jocampbe (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't usually post here cuz I have a gnex. But I had to pop in to tell you this is hilarious.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

That is awesome!!! lol


----------



## robbies7897 (Nov 9, 2011)

Lol man that's absolutely wild!


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

envizion said:


> i don't know if i should be happy or sad for you.


This

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## syntheticreality (Oct 4, 2011)

Time to get dumb phone and a life 

Just messing with you, obviously you have one (a life). Amusing story, thanks for sharing.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

[


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

bjgregu said:


> Dude that story is so pathetic. I'm sorry for you. Showing your wife less attention than your phone? Sad.
> 
> Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


*

Apparently you haven't lived with your woman for a while.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk*


----------



## theproj (Feb 22, 2012)

glad everyone, well most, is getting a kick out of it like we did. And for those of you that don't when you are married you will understand. Wife heard me say I love ice cream sandwich and she said well we have a crap load in the deep freezer I never see you eating them. LOL. Had to explain the Android naming convention twice and she still thinks they are weird (éclair, froyo, gingerbread, and ics).


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> I find it sad and utterly pathetic that grown married men are addicted to flashing roms on a phone enough that their wife would think they're cheating. Just my personal opinion.
> 
> Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


*

How is it any worse than a man spending all his time in the garage wrenching on a car all day and/or night? We all have things we love to do and we want to do it all the time. Anyone who is married doesn't think this is that bad and if they do, they're definitely newlyweds.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk*


----------



## GCHiker (Nov 22, 2011)

This made my day!


----------



## Scar3cr0w (Oct 30, 2011)

I find it sad and pathetic that a rent-a-cop that works at Walmart (bjgregu) feels the need to post his opinion on every topic, like he's the authorative figure of this community. Just sayin...

Great story, BTW, I can relate.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Boy, this really sucked the life out of this forum, huh? Nice going, idiots.


----------



## theproj (Feb 22, 2012)

Alright alright this needs to stop I posted this because my pathetic self and wife thought it was funny. The kid can have his own opinion that I have a pathetic life without knowing the facts of our lives such as I spent some of my time flashing AFTER she goes to bed, as an example. However I am sure those that are married or been in a long term relationship know what I speak off as some of you have already acknowledge. Everyone forum has trolls, kids, and those that are angry at life and this is thee means of letting it out.

"ps i'd be the one banging your wife while you sat there stroking it to your phone~" it took you 7 minutes to come up with that line and was uncalled for. Feel free to bash me via messages but no need to bash those that have the same opinion of you as you have of me on this forum. 

We are all here because we have a love for our technology and to improve it and take it to the next level when possible. 
Mr. Gregus or Bryan let bygones be bygones and enjoy ICS. Which rom are you running? I have tried all of them and always have either 4g not sticking or wifi not sticking. Any suggestions? I am running them in safe strap and wondering if maybe going bootstrap may resolve my issues. What do you think bjgregu? I am serious I have tried everything need some help man.








~~~~~~~~ you just got emphasized son. Just having fun the ~ was hilarious I am going to use that a lot at work. "Hey bounce that unix server asap~" "We have a outage on frame cx4~". Guys at work are gonna love this.


----------



## theproj (Feb 22, 2012)

Nah ldubs. We are all good. ICS4EVA


----------



## King Howie (Nov 8, 2011)

theproj said:


> Which rom are you running? I have tried all of them and always have either 4g not sticking or wifi not sticking. Any suggestions? I am running them in safe strap and wondering if maybe going bootstrap may resolve my issues.


im running an ICS ROM bootstrapped, and have the same issues with wifi and data in general not sticking, so id say stay safestrapped. ive noticed my signal strength tends to run approximately -95. previously, i saw -75. i wasnt on stock .902 long enough to get a feel for what my radio was pulling in, so idk whether it is a radio or ROM issue. given much of the ROMs are open source, im guessing they all drive the radio using the same files, making it more difficult to determine whether it is ROM or radio. but i know our devs will get it worked out soon


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm in the process of booting (hopefully booting this time, bootlooped the first time) Eclipse 2.2. Built directly for .902 and solid as a rock. I tried all the variations of ICS but have a crappy signal at work and can't get even 3g to lock in, let alone 4g. No wifi that I can connect to either. The ICS roms have come a huge way in a very short period of time but the little things are sticking in my craw - having to toggle to get data about 3-4x/day, no video camera (I don't use the FFC), games freezing, couldn't get the keyboard I wanted to fire up, etc.

I'm sure I'll get bored of Eclipse shortly and will head back to something ICS soon, just because I'm a flashaholic...'

edit: Eclipse 2.2 booted this time. Guess you can't flash droidjunk's modded pulldown bar in the same session, or maybe it's not compatible with 2.2 yet.


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

I have to say I can relate to this and find it quite amusing. I also have to say (though I know I shouldn't) that as a REAL police officer, most walmart security guards I encounter seem to have this weird need to bash people out of self loathing. LOL but hey we can't all be happy in life and the careers we have. But I digress (hit your local walmarts book section for a dictionary) I've been thinking about flashing one of the ICS roms. No worry about 4g because my area doesn't have it yet. Any suggestions?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dsr13 (Sep 4, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> 4. You've all been successfully trolled.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Direct violation of rootz policy....reported.


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

This post was pretty funny. Anyone who's lived with a woman for an extended period of time can understand where your coming from.

While this idiot is calling us pathetic or.whatever, he obviously hasn't lived with a woman who's name wasn't mom. If he did, he would realize that its a two way street sometimes. Like women never ignore there man to talk on the phone with their friends, sisters, moms, etc. It goes both ways, only difference is what the particular person is interested in.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

bjgregu said:


> You'd think a woman was cheating on you because she talks to her friends,sisters,moms,etc?
> And must be a great relationship if ones wife doesn't even know that you're interested in your phone that much and has to assume you're cheating instead. Real grade a communication~
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Why you gotta put words in my mouth troll doll. Where did I ever say I thought my woman was cheating because she talks on the phone? I think you need to get off rootzwiki and find a girlfriend so maybe one day you can understand what we're talking about. Its pretty obvious the only women you've been around is your mom and possibly sisters if you have them. You just better hope you don't find a woman who is into shopping because you will learn about what we're talking about the expensive way. Ill take my girl talking on the phone over shopping any day.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

bjgregu said:


> Sigh senility must be kicking in.reread your post where you compared a woman ignoring their man for HUMAN Interaction to a man making his wife think he's cheating because he's obsessed with his phone.
> You old guys are too funny. people bitching about marriage never ceases to amaze.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Yes I did compare a woman ignoring a man for a phone but did not say I thought she was.cheating on me. That was you twisting it. Come back and talk to me when you've lived with your woman for 5 and a half years then maybe we can have an intelligent conversation. Until then, everything coming out your mouth is ignorance, stupidity, and jibberish.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

bjgregu said:


> So a more viable comparison would probably have been a phone obsession vs a Facebook obsession. That would've made more sense. comparing a nerd phone obsession to speaking and interacting with humans shows how sad and pathetic some here are.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I was comparing things people like to do. Regardless of how you feel about the the examples is irrelevant. Only thing relevant is that you don't have a woman to have a clue about what your talking about. Maybe you should try a long term relationship and you will have a better understanding. One thing that you will realize is that no matter what you do, at some point your woman will complain about it. Doesn't matter if its playing with your phone or going to play cards at your friends house. Crap, they will complain about your friends too (especially the long time friends that you've known longer than them). Every guy I know who's in a long term relationship would probably agree with me.

I know your going to say something else, but how about saying it here, you go ask a girl on a date first so you can take the first step towards a long term relationship.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

Back on topic........ love the post. I too have been in a situation with my wife over flashing. She thinks its a weird obsession. I have tried both theory's ics roms and they are kick azz. I am using ssfestrap on them without issue. Maybe a full wipe and reflash will fix your issues. I have experienced no issue other than flash not working on websites and front facing can not working.

Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

Just curious as to your age. I'm thinking your still in high school, too young to experience a real relationship. They can't be high school relationships forever. The real world kicks in eventually.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I had a very similar experience. I know how you feel. The main difference is that I got mad myself. I don't take getting yelled at for no reason well lol. None the less it's something to laugh at later.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> haha rent a cop. you're funny. how old are you so i can destroy you?
> 
> ps i'd be the one banging your wife while you sat there stroking it to your phone~
> 
> tilde for emphasis~


 So your a cheating bastard? homewrecker? Seriously GTFO! You obviously have no clue what a relationship is. Your judgemental nature shows your immaturity. Also the fact that you decide to make the posts you do show your own reflection...


----------



## ATBense (Jul 4, 2011)

smokedkill said:


> Apparently you haven't lived with your woman for a while.


+1 hahaha


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

My wife was on my case for the same thing. Thankfully her phone was due for an upgrade. Now she has a Bionic too. Now she's still up when I head off to bed messing with her phone. Just a few hours ago she said to me "No wonder you never put that thing down!" LOL


----------



## bfitzpatrickd2d (Nov 21, 2011)

theproj said:


> What I am about to tell you is 100% TRUE I am NOT lying. This transpired last night.
> 
> So my wife last night let me know she thinks I found someone else and I am cheating on her. When I asked her why she said because I do not let go of my phone for the last week or so. And when I am on it she sees me smiling from time to time, saying things SCHWEEEEET, come on come on, and _oh yeah BABY. _Also when I am at work I can take a long time to respond to a text and on lunch I only call for like 15 minutes max even though I have an hour lunch. I stay up late in the garage with my phone and the laptop after everyone has gone to bed.
> 
> ...


ACTUALLY THIS HAPPENDS TO ME TOO LOLOLOL!!!!!!


----------



## al23 (Feb 14, 2012)

Flashing two to four times daily? I thought I was the only one. I don't think my wife is where your wife was, but she has noticed that I am ALWAYS on the phone. She just thinks i am obsessed with the phone. She has no idea I: 1) rooted the phone, 2) bricked it more times than I can count 3) rescued the phone after each brick incident and 4) flashed so many roms, including all the ICS ones. She has noted all the "weird" files (by this i mean the zip folders with the ROMs and the life-saving RSDlite) but has no idea what they are for. She also notices that the UI on the phone always looks different. 

Not bad for a noob. I never thought I would be at this stage. I can say Verizon forced me to do this...And I do love it. My wife? Not so much.


----------



## bheid33 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hahaaha! Again, I thought I was the only one getting into trouble with the female counterpart. Soon we're all going to have to attend AA.... Android Anonymous


----------



## mbentley3 (Jan 11, 2012)

Haha, good story. I got a kick out of it. Although im not that hooked on flashing, to each his own. Ignore the troll.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

